# help with breeding strategy



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I have a pair of reds, about 8-9" each, that i bought almost 4 1/2 months ago.

they are currently housed in a 75g with 2 piraya, all get along fairly well.

w/in that time frame, i put them in my bedroom, which also serves as my computer room, in order to try and get them acclimated to my presence. i figured i would try some breeding methods once i got them used to me being around. my computer is only 8' or so from the two tanks, and i am on it usually few hours per day. i planned to do things, like turning temp up, etc..., again, once i got the pair used to me.

well, it's been quite a while. a question i have for those that have had success, is if they have their reds in a high traffic area, or in a remote area of the house?? i'm considering moving the pair to my basement, outta sight, and into their own 55g. the reds are still quite skittish and jumpy when i get close to the tank.

that's my concern right now, and i want to reiterate my question of, whether those of you who have had success, employed the strategy of a high traffice area, or a low one? and were/are your reds still skittish when they bred?

if i move em to my basement, they really don't have to see anyone, except like once every week or so for water changes/vacuum.

what do you guys think? keep em where they are or move em to my basement? like i said, havn't raised the temp or anything else since i've had em because i assumed they wouldn't breed if they were still fearful of my presence.

pt


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> I have a pair of reds, about 8-9" each, that i bought almost 4 1/2 months ago.
> 
> they are currently housed in a 75g with 2 piraya, all get along fairly well.
> 
> ...


I've actually always kept my breeding reds in a pretty high traffic area. I think that once they get used to you and being comfortable where they are, they'll breed. I would get the pair a seperate tank, or better just get the piraya their own tank. Put some decor in there so as to make spaces where the the male could dominate a territory and build a nest. This is what I've done and other than raise temps to 83-84, is that caused my reds to start breeding. Here's a pic of what I'm talking about.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could use a blanket on half the tank
i used it for my skiddish reds (had eggcrate divider so didnt want them smashing their faces)

this could also give them privacy and make them want to breed


----------



## evoempyre (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got my breeding pair going took a while as well, all i did was tap a garbage bag to the front of the tank so they see nothing out side, might help you as well.. Also try raising temp to about 82 for a day or two then take out about 40% of the water and put cool water in dropping the temp to about 74-76 then let it go back up to 82, made my RBP's turn black and breed 2nd day... Good luck


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> I have a pair of reds, about 8-9" each, that i bought almost 4 1/2 months ago.
> 
> they are currently housed in a 75g with 2 piraya, all get along fairly well.
> 
> ...


Are they are proven pair or just 2 random fish? I would remove the pirayas from the tank if you want to get the RBP breeding.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

proven pair, got from another member here.

thx for the advice, may try covering tank and water temp changes


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

alright, i have had this setup since early yesterday, in the pic.

documenting my process in case anyone finds it helpful in the future.

i moved some decor around as well, and both filters, as you can see in the pics, to one side, along with the air pump and heater to that one side in order to give them alot of room on the other side. on the other side, the wide open one, i have some large plants in the foreground, and other than that just some coconut fiber weighed down by gravel. oh, and also, i tossed in some floating (fake) plants as to make them feel more secured in their surroundings...as we speak they are hiding under it.

IF they decide to breed, i will document a picture of the inside of the tank, as far as its aquascaping.

it is just the two reds, about 8" each, in the tank.

i have the temperature at a steady 80 now, and also since tuesday, i have about 40% of the water drained, leaving a little more than half, 60%, in the tank.

the only question, now for me, is if i should adjust the water levels, add colder water, and then raise up the temperature. i'm debating whether to do this today, or wait another day, tommorow. any thoughts on this? maybe wait another day to get them more acclimated to their surroundings, or just do it?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

alright, i just filled the tank completely back up using cold water. the tank was 60% full of water in low 80's for about 3 days, now it is 100% with about 75 degree water. i just turned the heaters back up as well, to achieve a temp in the 84 degree range.

i also tossed in a few goldfish, as they had not eaten in several days and i read that could be another way to stimulate them.

they did quickly turn dark, at least the male did as he was the only one i could see.

will keep a close eye on things and let u guys know whether i was successful.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

also, please tell me i should have, right away, move the temp back up to 80's immediately after dropping it to 75??

i hope i wasn't supposed to have left it at 75 for an extended period?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know the process of playing with the temperature and lowering it and raising it and such. For me what works is I've always got my heaters on, I do a water change with cold water, seems to trigger my fish everytime. My heaters are always set at 84 degrees F. the cold water brings it down and it just goes back up in a day or so. Seems like you've got it under control, can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nothing happening today, one day after the water change. they aren't dark or showing any breeding behavior.

i did f things up a little and let the water temp get too high...90! could that possibly inhibit breeding?

the only observable difference is that the two fish are staying close together (pairing off?). usually one or the other takes a territory and chases all others out, but for some reason they are always staying next to each other...could be the change in environment with all tank all covered.

i'll con't to update as i go


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. I just checked my temps in the 75g breeding tank housing 2 pairs and it's at 86.7, I'm just going to keep it at that because they are still breeding, doing the dance as we speak. In the wild I believe there are temperature flunctuations, I don't think it would have done them any harm. My fish breed even though they still at times get scared by me being in front of their tank. One of my males will even try to attack when I pass him, he ends up hitting the glass, lol. But yea, just let them get comfortable in there and don't move anything around at all, put in any fish, or take any out. Just leave them be. Also, I find that more so than not that my breeders like to dance right after feeding, I only feed them every other day, fresh tilapia and shrimp.

I bought 2 proven pair rbp breeders a little while back, about I'd say 4 months ago and I'll tell you that they still have yet to breed for me. They're in a 210 gallon. I've tried to cover their tank, play with the water, lighting, rearranging the deco, lowering the water level for a week, tried everything I could think of, but still they haven't bred for me. So, I got 3 other RBPs about the same size and threw them in the mix. Now they seem to be digging nests, fighting for territory, but nothing yet. My thought is that when they reach a comfortable enough state, they'll breed. I'm reading my post and I'm probably a little off, but anyway, take care and keep us posted.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

StryfeMP said:


> Thanks for the updates. I just checked my temps in the 75g breeding tank housing 2 pairs and it's at 86.7, I'm just going to keep it at that because they are still breeding, doing the dance as we speak. In the wild I believe there are temperature flunctuations, I don't think it would have done them any harm. My fish breed even though they still at times get scared by me being in front of their tank. One of my males will even try to attack when I pass him, he ends up hitting the glass, lol. But yea, just let them get comfortable in there and don't move anything around at all, put in any fish, or take any out. Just leave them be. Also, I find that more so than not that my breeders like to dance right after feeding, I only feed them every other day, fresh tilapia and shrimp.
> 
> I bought 2 proven pair rbp breeders a little while back, about I'd say 4 months ago and I'll tell you that they still have yet to breed for me. They're in a 210 gallon. I've tried to cover their tank, play with the water, lighting, rearranging the deco, lowering the water level for a week, tried everything I could think of, but still they haven't bred for me. So, I got 3 other RBPs about the same size and threw them in the mix. Now they seem to be digging nests, fighting for territory, but nothing yet. My thought is that when they reach a comfortable enough state, they'll breed. I'm reading my post and I'm probably a little off, but anyway, take care and keep us posted.


sounds good. yea, i'm gonna wait till the temp is steady @ 85 +/-, for a few days, then try it again, as far as water changes. i added cooled it down with some ice and it's @ 86 right now, gonna try and hold that...minor adjustments on my heater. i heard that someone was successfull with golds spilos/macs after going close to 90, maybe more, so who knows for sure.

once a steady temp, leave it all alone for a few more days.

i've heard that about feedings, another breeder online gave me the idea of a feeder after maybe starving them for a few days, i usually feed them every other day.

patience is key, but if nothing happens within a few more weeks, my LFS has some larger rb's, same size, about 8" each +/- and maybe i'll toss a few of em in...1 or 2 more

thx for the response,
pt


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

no doubt, i'll be on the train, just keep them updates coming, i've got a project going on as well, trying to keep a log of it day by day, check it out sometime, i should be adding pictures by tonight


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

temp is steady at 86 degrees, hopefully it will be same tommorow morning.

one of em, i think the male, is considerably darker right now, as i go to turn off the lights, one can only hope they have some sexy time sooner than later.

edit, both are noticeably darker than before, but not nearly as much as i see in some of the breeding threads here.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

not much of anything today. reds aren't dark and i'm trying to stabilize the temp to about 85 +/-, it dropped to 82 overnight and i'm slowly raising it.

kinda tempted to pick up a few adult reds @ my LFS, may wait few more days though, might do another large water change tommorow, sunday


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you should just leave the tank alone for a while, no water changes, nothing for like a weeks time.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i was thinking alike, as i did add 2 more reds. maybe leave it to next weekend, do a large water change then starve them for a few more days than usual for feedings. give em some time to settle in.

gonna start another thread on this whole project very soon


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with any of the theories you are toying with.When they are ready they will breed.The only thing I would suggest is ample feedings,frequent water changes, and possibly aeration may also have a positive effect(possibly simulating the rainy season).<last is just my theory though.


----------

